# squirrel hunt with a phil ss



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

hi all i went on a squirel hunt with my dogs today and one of my lurchers put one in a hole in a tree so i left that alone and walked on not too far and he found me another this time i could get a shot but i had to feed the bb through the branches as it did that it clipped a twig right next to its head it ran down on to the ground with my dogs up its arse and ran in to some bramble bushes the 3 one was on the way home and i hit it but in its shoulder and dropped it and my dog whent to pic it up to bring to me and it attached its self to my dogs noes he soon dropped it and it got up a tree and then gave me a perfect head shot witch i took the ss i used was the blank off of phil to get a feel of how it shoots and it shoots very well i have never shot this type and i do like it thanks phil any road hears some pics of my walk today hope ya like atb kev.







the 1st one they put in to the hole in the tree


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Beautiful scenery, and wonderful shooting Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks buddy it is pretty nice round hear nothing but farm land round hear for miles around


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Sort of kind of similar here if one gets 5 km or so out of the city of Kanchanaburi.

Fortunately cross the river Kwaii, about a 1 km bridge away from my home 30 meters from the river.

And it is like turning back time the best part of 100 years.

Jungle and waterfalls not far away at all.

Cheers Allan


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Great right up and photos, top shooting sir.


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

GHT said:


> Great right up and photos, top shooting sir.


cheers buddy


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Sort of kind of similar here if one gets 5 km or so out of the city of Kanchanaburi.
> Fortunately cross the river Kwaii, about a 1 km bridge away from my home 30 meters from the river.
> And it is like turning back time the best part of 100 years.
> Jungle and waterfalls not far away at all.
> Cheers Allan


sound lovely Allan


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice dogs!


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful area. What a real delight to hunt with dogs.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

man that way cool awesome shot


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

cheers boys :thumbsup:


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks a Fantastic place to shoot  great shooting to m8 B)


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

cheers phil not as many as last year though ? think i may have hit it too hard i will have to find a new spot


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

good shooting what kind dogs are they?


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks bud they are lurchers


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice work mate. Looks like you had a great day with your dogs.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice shot! And what a beautiful area!


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

Cheers lads was a cracking day


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------

